
What millenials would do with additional funds - bpolania
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-millenials-would-do-with-additional-funds-2015-6?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20%28Wednesday%20Friday%29%202015-06-26&utm_content=BISelect
======
sp332
Original survey page
[http://big.assets.huffingtonpost.com/millennialsurvey.pdf](http://big.assets.huffingtonpost.com/millennialsurvey.pdf)

Interesting question from page 6: "How willing are you to accept
inconveniences and a loss of privacy in exchange for better security?"
Possible answers are:

    
    
      -As long as it doesn’t impact me very much I’m 
        not too bothered
      -The loss of privacy and some inconvenience is
        the price you pay for security
      -I’m not, privacy and convenience are much more
        important than security
      -I’m happy with it, security is the most important thing
      -I don’t care, I just assume the government watches
        me all the time and that’s not changing

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I guess "I will accept inconvenience to maintain my privacy" is now outside
the Overton Window? (Or at least outside Goldman Sachs' worldview, or Conor
Fitzgerald's.)

------
AnimalMuppet
Maybe millenials have figured out that happiness doesn't lie in having more
stuff?

